# Help me with this picture



## johnzebo (Dec 29, 2016)

What would you exactly call that rusting white metal?







Thanks!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 29, 2016)

That is a steel, brick lintel.

And  to House Repair Talk!


----------



## nealtw (Dec 29, 2016)

That is a steel lintel that takes the load of the bricks above and spreads that load to each side of the door. You will have that over the windows too.


----------



## johnzebo (Dec 29, 2016)

Can I replace that easily? or should i just paint over it?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 29, 2016)

You won't be changing that piece, it is part of the structure, it wants to be painted with a paint for steel.


----------



## kok328 (Dec 29, 2016)

Sand, prime and paint. 
DO NOT ATTEMPT REMOVAL.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 29, 2016)

There are rust inhibiting primers, use oil base material.


----------



## DFBonnett (Dec 30, 2016)

I've done many of those over the years. If it's rusty, clean it up, use rusty metal primer, then top coat with an oil base paint in a color of your choice.


----------



## JohnMcNally (Aug 19, 2017)

Obvio it is steel and and you can easily replace it.


----------



## havasu (Aug 19, 2017)

Easily? Sure, provided you chisel out those 6-7 bricks up top, find exact duplicates, and wedge them back into place. Not my idea of easy just because of a bit of rust.


----------



## JoeD (Aug 20, 2017)

You do not want to replace it. Sand or wire brush it and paint with rust paint like tremclad or rustoleum.


----------



## Steve123 (Aug 20, 2017)

This is probably what you have up there. Its quarter inch thick hunk of steel angle weighing about 25 pounds. A little surface rust ain't going to make it fail. As others have mentioned, just go over it with rust paint.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 21, 2017)

Or just go over it with some fancy wood work.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 21, 2017)

Or go over it with a strip of aluminum or vinyl trim strip.


----------

